# Помогите оценить аккордеон Weltmeister



## dariyala (17 Сен 2013)

Добрый день. Помогите узнать примерную стоимость аккордеона Weltmeister. Остался от бабушки, скорее всего послевоенный. Состояние отличное, кожа на мехах не растрескалась, воздух не пропускает. Хотелось бы пристроить его в хорошие руки 

Фотографии:

http://yadi.sk/d/PeYLIyqV9RoPZ

http://yadi.sk/d/l3s0GPdv9RoXR

http://yadi.sk/d/rkRGjugO9RoUa


----------



## stepanch (19 Сен 2013)

Приму в дар для детской музыкальной школы, а то у нас совсем беда с инструментами. Или с минимальной ценой.


----------

